# what does the "interlock" switch do??



## cyberbasss (Jun 12, 2005)

I have just aquired a 87 pathfinder with a 5 speed manual tranny. On the dashboard is a factory switch (to the right of the steering wheel, and under the instrument cluster) labeled " Interlock"

What does it do? The car didn't come with an owners manual...
Thanks a lot!

-Nate


----------



## JoeyS (May 17, 2005)

cyberbasss said:


> I have just aquired a 87 pathfinder with a 5 speed manual tranny. On the dashboard is a factory switch (to the right of the steering wheel, and under the instrument cluster) labeled " Interlock"
> 
> What does it do? The car didn't come with an owners manual...
> Thanks a lot!
> ...


It will let you start without pushing in the clutch.


----------



## DrakeX (Aug 16, 2007)

just finished an automatic to manual conversion and I had the same queston - hence the reason I opened this thread.


THANKS for the answer!!


----------

